# 942--Can the 2nd TV view HD channels in SD?



## HD Wannabee (Aug 9, 2005)

Can you watch Discovery HD, etc., from the 2nd analog tv connected to the 942? I realize the pic would be SD, but not sure it's possible for the tuner to 'see' the HD channels. If not in dual mode, how about when in single user mode?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

HD Wannabee said:


> Can you watch Discovery HD, etc., from the 2nd analog tv connected to the 942? I realize the pic would be SD, but not sure it's possible for the tuner to 'see' the HD channels. If not in dual mode, how about when in single user mode?


Yes, you can watch all of the HD channels downconverted on TV2 in both modes. The only thing you cannot watch live on TV2 is OTA channels.


----------



## HD Wannabee (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks. Getting ready to join Dish/942. Should I be concerned about the number of 'bugs' being reported on later software releases? Is there a way to download and install earlier releases?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

You can watch Live OTA on TV2 if it is in Single Tuner mode (the mode that let you do Picture in Picture).


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

HD Wannabee said:


> Thanks. Getting ready to join Dish/942. Should I be concerned about the number of 'bugs' being reported on later software releases? Is there a way to download and install earlier releases?


There is no way to install earlier releases. The machine is a bit buggy at the moment, but it still Rocks. I would recommend it.


----------



## HD Wannabee (Aug 9, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> There is no way to install earlier releases. The machine is a bit buggy at the moment, but it still Rocks. I would recommend it.


Should have asked this before, but can you PREVENT Dish from updating the software (till a new release has proven stable) or are updates forced by Dish at their discretion?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

HD Wannabee said:


> Should have asked this before, but can you PREVENT Dish from updating the software (till a new release has proven stable) or are updates forced by Dish at their discretion?


No way to stop it.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> No way to stop it.


Isn't true that if you "disable" updates the new software will not automatically download?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Tom-Tx said:


> Isn't true that if you "disable" updates the new software will not automatically download?


True, but after a week you will no longer have guide data.


----------



## dendavis (Sep 13, 2003)

HD Wannabee said:


> Thanks. Getting ready to join Dish/942. Should I be concerned about the number of 'bugs' being reported on later software releases? Is there a way to download and install earlier releases?


I just got my 942 last week. I had the same reservations about the recent software, based on comments in this forum. However, having read Mark Lamutt's excellent review of the 942, I was sold on the machine, and figured the subsequent software would fix any bugs as it goes along. I have not had any problems in my short time with the 942, although it has been heavily used. My wife and I love the HDTV picture, our Sony 57" rear projection television, which is only HDTV-capable, is much more functional with the DISH programming than with just a set top box for over the air local HDTD programming (and the signal strength is much better, even though I was using a signal booster and have clear line-of-sight to the local transmitters).

We formerly used TiVo as our dvr, so it is taking us a little bit of practice to get used to the DISH system of recording, but I like it more and more as I learn to become comfortable with it.

I would say, go for it, it is a magnificent machine


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Tom-Tx said:


> Isn't true that if you "disable" updates the new software will not automatically download?





LtMunst said:


> True, but after a week you will no longer have guide data.


From reading the manual, you'd think so. But in practice, I've found that my 942 updates both the firmware and guide data with updates disabled. The only thing that stops is the nightly reboot of the machine.

I discovered this by accident a while ago, when a bug in the (then current) software was frequently causing my machine to hang at the "Acquiring satellite signal" screen after the nightly reboot.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Bichon said:


> From reading the manual, you'd think so. But in practice, I've found that my 942 updates both the firmware and guide data with updates disabled. The only thing that stops is the nightly reboot of the machine.
> 
> I discovered this by accident a while ago, when a bug in the (then current) software was frequently causing my machine to hang at the "Acquiring satellite signal" screen after the nightly reboot.


My experience is exactly the same although my bug appeared with L229. Every morning I would loose my timer schedule because the 942 would hang during the download process. I would have to turn it on and click OK and then use the guide function to highlight a schedule with "info not available" of which there were plenty. When asked if I wanted to download PG data I said yes and all was fine till the next day. Called Dish and the advanced tech rep told me to disable downloads. I still get PG data automatically. I only wish I had waited a day or two to read up on the L28x problems before I decided to manually download those updates. I was anxious since I thought the first one would actually fix the bug I was experiencing, and of course I assumed L281 was to fix all the bugs introduced with L280.


----------

